# Add 2nd hot water heater or replace original with a biger one?



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

Okay, the situation is we have added a big whirl pool tub, a vertical spa 2 person shower, and the 50 gallon gas hot water tank is just not cutting it.

Do I replace it with a 100 gallon tank or just get a 2nd 50 gallon tank? I don't even know if it is possible to add a second tank, how would that work? Would it be connected in series to the original, so that when the original tank draws down its supply of hot water, instead of fresh cold water refilling it, the 2nd tanks hot water would refill it? Instant hot water systems are out of the question.

Any serious pros or cons to doing either one?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2004)

i would not get another tank. Why not go the european way of domestic hot water generation. Takagi (GAS) or Stiebel Eltron (electric) make whole house Instant hot water heaters, eg, 3.5 gallons per minute at a 60degree temp rise. You will not waste energy keeping a tank full of water hot when not in use. America could save much eneergy if new homes were to use this type of system.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2004)

Why not tankless? As I said in my post they are out of the question.

They do not perform.


----------



## softail (Jan 19, 2004)

*eggs in the basket*

Dont put all your eggs into 1 basket. I have installed hundreds of heaters for customers and many have chosen 2 of them. Make sure that the heaters are manifolded together, and 2 valves installed on each inlet and outlet. If 1 heater goes out, you can isolate the tank and still limp by on 50 gallons. As far as the tankless jobs,I am waiting 3 weeks now for a ignition contoll mod.that hasnt come in ( a Home Depot model) Sucks, the guy has been without hot water for all this time 
Ups to you tho ! 
softail


----------

